# ⚡⚡PLEASE READ!   XDA Rules & Forum Moderators ⚡⚡



## Badger50 (Jan 22, 2021)

Please be respectful and observant of all XDA rules, as well as towards each other.
Please use the links below if you have any questions about content you wish to post, or need help from the Moderator Staff.

Best Regards: Your Friendly Moderation Team

* XDA Developers Forum Rules ** 

Moderation Team

Rules for posting Development Threads

XDA-Developers and the GPL

Regarding Paid Themes On XDA 

***WARNING*** Do Not Spam, Sell or Trade on XDA *

*Telegram Chat Channels - WayForward*



Spoiler: How to use the New Forum "Prefix" system.




Everything prohibited by the Forum Rules.
Specified or implied off-topic threads.
Discussion of/linking to work of developers that are banned from XDA. If they are banned, so is their work.
Political/religious statements of any kind.

*My device has a single forum with different prefixes available for each thread. What goes where?*

Newer devices will have a single forum structure with prefixes/tags available for every thread (i.e. they won't have different sub-forums like the ones covered above). To understand what prefix is best suited for your thread, read below.








*What goes here:*

All device/ROM/kernel/mods/themes related questions and the corresponding answers







*What goes here:*

Guides and tutorials







*What goes here:*

All discussions related to *your own* development (ROMs, kernels, and recoveries)







*What goes here:*

All discussions related to theming and applications (self made and others) for the phone







*What goes here:*

All discussions related to hardware accessories of the phone







*What goes here:*

Everything that does not fit in the above mentioned prefixes
Collections, repositories, indexes
General information about this device
Tips and tricks
General discussion about this device

*NOTE: The list of not allowed topics in any section and also not in signatures (mentioned earlier) stays applicable for this prefix enabled forum as well.

Where can I post things that are not allowed in a device forum?*

You might want to have a look in the General Discussion Forum for forums like:

General
Off-topic
Android Development and Hacking
*What do I do when I do not understand a moderators decision?*

Please feel free to contact the moderator via PM to request clarification. If that does not satisfy you, you can contact one of the Team Leaders (Senior Moderators). *Do not*, however, discuss any moderating issues in any of the forums. This will always be regarded off-topic (which it actually is).

Now let's all have fun on this forum and help each other to make XDA a place where users can gather useful information instead of sipping through knee deep piles of unorganized rubbish.


----------

